# Compiling A List!



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am compiling a list of all the penturning, woodturning, scrollsawing, knifemaking, and woodworking forums out there. I am going to give it to Tom to put in the library as well as have Randy show me how to put it on Wiki. What I would like is the members here to help me with any that I have missed.

International forums are very welcome as well!

Someone suggested I break this down in categories so I will try but some of these forums are very general! If I messed one up please let me so that I can put it in the right category!

Here is the list so far:

*Penturning*
Fountain Pen Network - http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...ex.php?act=idx
*International Association of Penturners - http://www.penturners.org
*Pen Shop - http://www.thepenshop.net/
Penturner Paradise - http://penturnersparadise.ca/index.php
Yahoo Aluminum Pen - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aluminumpen/messages
Yahoo Penturners - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/penturners/

*Scrollsawing*
Free 4 All Scrollsaw Patterns - http://www.free4allscrollsawpatterns.com/index.php
Scrollsaw Village - http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forum/index.php
Scrollsaw Workshop - http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/
Scrollsawer - http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/index.php
Scroller's Cafe - http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=10743
Yahoo Scrollsawing - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scrollsawing/messages

*Woodcarving*
Wood Carving Forum http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/

*Woodturning*
American Association of Woodturners - http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/
Segmented Woodturners - http://segmentedwoodturners.org/forum/index.php
Woodturner Resource - http://www.woodturnersresource.com/c.../yabb2/YaBB.pl
Woodturners America - http://woodturnersamerica.com/
Woodturners Forum - http://woodturnersforum.org/wtforum/index.php
Woodturning Design - http://www.woodturningdesign.com/phpBB2/index.php
Woodturning Online - http://www.woodturningonline.com/for...wforum.php?f=5

*Woodworking*
Canadian Woodworking Forum http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/
Eagles Woodworking Forum http://forum.eagleswoodworking.com/index.php
Family Woodworking - http://familywoodworking.org/forums/index.php
Fine Homebuilding Forum http://forums.finehomebuilding.com/
Fine Woodworking Forum  http://forums.finewoodworking.com/
Japanese Woodworking Forum  http://www.shizutanischool.org/phpBB3/
Lumberjocks - http://lumberjocks.com/
North Carolina Woodworker - http://ncwoodworker.net/
Old Woodworking Machines Forum http://www.owwm.org/
Pops Shop - http://www.pops-shop.com/galbb3/port...69e7179a53fd51
Router Forums http://www.routerforums.com/
Sawmill Creek - http://sawmillcreek.org/
Shopsmith Woodworking Forum http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/forumdisplay.htm?f=1
Totally Texas Forum http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforu...splay.php?f=69
Women in Woodworking http://www.womeninwoodworking.com/fo...d=3&entercat=y
Wood Forums http://www.woodforums.org/
Wood Magazine Forums - http://community.woodmagazine.com/?_requestid=45701
Wood Web Forums http://www.woodweb.com/#Forums
Wood Whisperers Forum  http://woodtalkonline.com/
Woodcentral - http://woodcentral.com/
Woodnet Forums - http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthr...hreads.php?Cat=
Woodwork Forums -  http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...play.php?f=161
Woodworker Institute - http://woodworkersinstitute.com/
Woodworkers Forum http://www.woodworkerforum.com/
Woodworkers Guild of America Forum  http://www.wwgoa.com/forum/
Woodworkers Zone - http://woodworkerszone.com/igits/index.php
Woodworking - http://www.woodworking.com/dcforum/dcboard.pl
Woodworking Crafts - http://www.woodworkingcrafts.com/forums/index.php
Woodworking Talk Forum http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/
Wows - http://www.thewows.com/isapi.dll?c=h&htx=page

Usenet
rec.woodworking
rec.woodturning


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 27, 2010)

Do you want scrollsawing sites as well???


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep that would be awesome!



jttheclockman said:


> Do you want scrollsawing sites as well???


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingcrafts.com/forums/index.php

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/index.php

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/penturners/

http://www.thepenshop.net/

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl

http://www.woodturningdesign.com/phpBB2/index.php


http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=161

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?Cat=

http://www.woodturningonline.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5

http://www.woodworking.com/dcforum/dcboard.pl

http://woodworkerszone.com/igits/index.php

http://segmentedwoodturners.org/forum/

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?act=idx

http://community.woodmagazine.com/?_requestid=45701

Well that is a start. You may get duplicates as we type. Good luck

Here is another pen turning site
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aluminumpen/messages


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you sir! I am going to try to get them in alphabetical order so that maybe it is easier for everyone to see and respond.



jttheclockman said:


> http://www.woodworkingcrafts.com/forums/index.php
> 
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 27, 2010)

Hare is some scrolling sites that are favorites

http://www.free4allscrollsawpatterns.com/index.php

http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forum/index.php

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scrollsawing/messages

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=10743

http://www.pops-shop.com/galbb3/portal.php?sid=fbb04280b6ece30a0a69e7179a53fd51

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/index.php

http://www.woodworkingcrafts.com/forums/index.php


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 27, 2010)

What about the knife making forums? I've recently been intrigued by the idea, and since the handles and scales are often made from the same materials we use... 

I don't have any recommendations, I was just hoping to find some... heh


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 27, 2010)

http://penturnersparadise.ca/index.php


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

I added that category as well, thanks! By the way an excellent magazine for knifemaking is Blade!



DurocShark said:


> What about the knife making forums? I've recently been intrigued by the idea, and since the handles and scales are often made from the same materials we use...
> 
> I don't have any recommendations, I was just hoping to find some... heh


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I added that link.



mbroberg said:


> http://penturnersparadise.ca/index.php


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you sir, I added all of these.



jttheclockman said:


> Hare is some scrolling sites that are favorites
> 
> http://www.free4allscrollsawpatterns.com/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 27, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Thank you sir, I added all of these.


 

Sir,,   everytime I hear that title I have to check if I have that document that shows that I was KNIGHTED or something.

Good luck. There are many more  but will let other post some favorites.


----------



## Seer (Sep 27, 2010)

www.lumberjocks.com
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, sir!



Seer said:


> www.lumberjocks.com
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for taking to time to do this Rob.


----------



## penhead (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome idea... i have a huge amount of links stored on my home pc...will try to find some that haven't been added... what do you think about adding them in 'categories', ie, turning, scrollsaw, etc...and then alphabetical within those..??






rjwolfe3 said:


> Thank you sir! I am going to try to get them in alphabetical order so that maybe it is easier for everyone to see and respond.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good idea I will work on that.




penhead said:


> Awesome idea... i have a huge amount of links stored on my home pc...will try to find some that haven't been added... what do you think about adding them in 'categories', ie, turning, scrollsaw, etc...and then alphabetical within those..??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne (Sep 27, 2010)

Great idea Rob,

Here's some sites that you may consider for this list.

    Woodworking Talk Forum http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/
  Japanese Woodworking Forum  http://www.shizutanischool.org/phpBB3/
  Fine Woodworking Forum  http://forums.finewoodworking.com/
  Fine Homebulding Forum http://forums.finehomebuilding.com/
  Router Forums http://www.routerforums.com/
  Wood Forums http://www.woodforums.org/
  Wood Web Forums http://www.woodweb.com/#Forums
  Wood Whisperers Forum  http://woodtalkonline.com/
  Canadian Woodworking Forum http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/
  Wood Magazine Forum http://community.woodmagazine.com/
  Wood Carving Forum http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/
  Old Woodworking Machines Forum http://www.owwm.org/
  Women in Woodworking http://www.womeninwoodworking.com/forum/categories.cfm?catid=3&entercat=y
  Eagles Woodworking Forum http://forum.eagleswoodworking.com/index.php
  Shopsmith Woodworking Forum http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/forumdisplay.htm?f=1
  Woodworkers Forum http://www.woodworkerforum.com/
  Totally Texas Forum http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=69
  Woodworkers Guild of America Forum  http://www.wwgoa.com/forum/


----------



## Lenny (Sep 27, 2010)

On usenet...
rec.woodworking
rec.woodturning

rec.woodworking FAQ archive here http://www.faqs.org/faqs/woodworking/faq/faq/


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you I will add those now!



wracinowski said:


> Great idea Rob,
> 
> Here's some sites that you may consider for this list.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I think I got them categorized now. If I missed one or put it in the wrong category then let me know. I also have not gone to every link so if any of them are not kosher let me know so that I can remove it.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rob this is awesome!  Thanks for posting this!


----------

